# Jonboat/ Flatbottom setups....lets see em!



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

Fixin to purchase a 16x48 Allweld and would love to see how yalls are set up :thumbup:
Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

Bump

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I have a 16' wide MonArk with a 25hp Zuke. Built a large front deck, boat was light in the bow so the added weight helped. I do not have any pics of it that I can post


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Not much but if can fish as good as I can! 14' 9 1/2 - "Lil Slam Seeker"


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Here is mine. I extended the bow with 2x4's and plywood and added a troll motor bracket. My troll motor is really a transom mount type but it works great on the cheap bracket that I added. The bow extension added a lot weight up front. It makes it hard to hook up the trailer to my suv but otherwise it rides great on the water. I mainly fish the marshes so it is great for that and also when I go crappie fishing.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My last three aluminum boats were bare bones (nothing in them) G-3, Lowes, Allweld, all were 15â€™ 6â€ long and 48â€ bottom width. I added an aluminum or fiberglass console to all three. No live wells, just 48 qt coolers for the fish. Carpet in all three boats, added lights, troll motors, fish finder, color GPS.
All floors were Â¾â€ treated plywood laid on top of 5/5â€ plywood treated with Thompsonâ€™s water seal. Do not lay treated plywood directly onto the aluminum floor braces, will pit after a period of time.
Installed steering wheel and shift/gas cables and installed all lights and switches, and bilge pumps.

*Pic number 1,2, 3, 4:*
On the G-3, to start off with, I had a 40hp tiller motor and I built a Â¾â€ cedar wood side console to mount the fish finder, GPS, light switch and the bilge pump switch on. I also moved the electric motor start/stop switches to the side console and a added a terminal block for all electrical items. I ran one black- and red+ wire to the console, and run all my extra items off the terminal block, made wiring simple and used a whole lot less wire. The side console worked out great until I could afford to change over to the center console. . I built the built in tackle box on the right side.

On the G-3, I later changed over to an aluminum center console.
PS, I have approx 30 or more pics, I can send on the conversion of my boats.

If anyone wants to talk about any of my boats, send a pm, or email to [email protected]. I will be happy to talk to anyone on the phone from 2cool.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Work in progress. 16x52" mod v outboard jet tunnel poling skiff. Tunnel will be added soon and have lots of welding and rigging left. She should run in 3" and get up in next to nothing. Doing all the work my self. 




















http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

1844 go-devil w/ a 50 horse Yamaha 4-stroke. Nothing fancy, but gets the job done.



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Work in progress. 16x52" mod v outboard jet tunnel poling skiff. Tunnel will be added soon and have lots of welding and rigging left. She should run in 3" and get up in next to nothing. Doing all the work my self.
> View attachment 617187
> View attachment 617188
> View attachment 617189
> ...


Nice


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

You don't say if it is for salt or freshwater fishing.
The boat below is a plan I looked at for awhile, but decided to go a diferent route, nice setup though, I like it. That is the same center console I had in my G-3. I built a base for the console and storage in front of the console, and sheves in the console itself, like the other pic.


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

baytownboy said:


> You don't say if it is for salt or freshwater fishing.
> The boat below is a plan I looked at for awhile, but decided to go a diferent route, nice setup though, I like it. That is the same center console I had in my G-3. I built a base for the console and storage in front of the console, and sheves in the console itself, like the other pic.


Thats awesome I love it!

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

*Here is my project boat*

Pics won't post from work, I will post from home.


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

Bump

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

everytime I see these thread I want to get to work on mine.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

1854 Uncle J w/ Stage 2 Gator Tail.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

1649 Custom Flats MFG. (Boatright)


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> everytime I see these thread I want to get to work on mine.


everytime I see these thread I _wish I would have never sold my last boat!_


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*5 degree Semi-V Jon Boat*

Stared with a 16ft Empire,then a 18ft and now a 21ft...HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY>


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

Here's my little toy, I really love it now that I upgraded to a 90HP.


----------



## Pescador Loco (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a 16-48 with 50hp


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have installed pole lights on all my boats. I buy the pole light housings off Ebay. I buy a ladder stabilizer kit from either Lowes, or Home Depot and 2 more u-bolts for the braces. I cut the ladder stabilizer in half for the two PVC pipes. I get 2â€ PVC pipe for the post, cut it to the desired length and slide it over the extensions and put a small screw in it for no movement. I run all the wires to the lights.
The two pics showing how to mount are not of my boats.
See ladder stabilizer kit pics below and lights installed.

I also use a hand operated troll motor and buy the Big Foot off-on switch and mount on the floor on the bow, and use an extension handle for the troll motor.

I also install the side drive on boards.


----------



## awendel (Jan 22, 2010)

My 16'x48" Allweld. Got 4 car headlights up front for floundering. I've owned a lot of boats in the past but this is the only one I wanted to keep.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

waterwolf said:


> Stared with a 16ft Empire,then a 18ft and now a 21ft...HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY>


nice ride you got there. Tight


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Need a bay boat now*



Chazz1007 said:


> nice ride you got there. Tight


Thanks, I just kept working my way into a boat that meets my needs (about last 20 yrs) and this is the perfect catfishin/ garfishin/ marsh / river running / protected shoreline boat for sure....BUT it's not a ( I want to run across the bay boat ) and that's next on my list. Tired of getting beat up and banged around on those 15-20 mph windy days ...maybe a early model 24ft pathfinder or triton is in my future?


----------



## Pescador Loco (Apr 2, 2013)

16-48 50hp jack plate and 20" pontoons on back


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Chazz1007 said:


> nice ride you got there. Tight


Yep those ol Empire are really nice and well built.Built here in Mt Belview Tx. but he retired and there history..Happy he was able to retire and wish him the best..He left his mark with those boats..cva34


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

awendel said:


> My 16'x48" Allweld. Got 4 car headlights up front for floundering. I've owned a lot of boats in the past but this is the only one I wanted to keep.


Wondering if your car lights go below the water surface?


----------



## awendel (Jan 22, 2010)

> Wondering if your car lights go below the water surface?


Yes sir, I can set them at whatever depth I need. I run them off a 12 volt deep cycle battery and have a 1000 watt Honda generator that puts out 12 volts I can connect to the battery if needed.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

On a couple of my jons that I have built, I have added a console grab bar and windshield bracket holder. I use an old aluminum lawn chair and take the bottom part off and cut it to size to fit my console. I sand it, prime it with etching primer and then paint it. I make a cardboard template of the inside of the bracket after mounting and have my local glass company cut a Â¼â€ thick Plexiglas windshield. I mount it on the bracket. I use the plastic pipe holders, (see the top of bracket on pic no.2). On some of my boats, I have added a tint to help with the sun. I also add a Mahogany brace to each side where it mounts to the console for added support. I do not use this as a helper to get out of my seat, just a windshield holder. It also helps protect my fish finder and my GPS. I donâ€™t have much money in it and it works great on the cold and windy raining days. On my last boat I went to a local electrical contractor and had them bend 3/4â€ thin wall tubing for my bracket, I painted also as above for the aluminum bracket, works great also. Now I am ready to fish.
See pics below.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

This is my grandpa's old boat he left me and my brother.12' monarch with a merc 9.9. I just repainted it and got it back to its prime.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Man, y'all got some nice rigs on here. This is my humble little '70 LoneStar for taking the kids fishing.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Txpitdog that what i grew up fishing out of with my Grandparents...lots of great memories out on the water from Zapata ,Tx Falcon Lake to Trinty River Delta. Had a 9.9 rudedog (evinrude) clamped on the back...Loved it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Heres my 1248 polar kraft river boat. I grew up fishing out of this boat with my Dad and it was sitting in the pasture upside down for ten years since he passed away and I figured Id fix her up a little, rebuild my '75 15 hp johnrude and put a decent trailer under her. The first one is when i flipped her over for the first time in ten years.
Its ok to be jealous! Haha




























Got her up to 20 mph on my test run














http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Sure looks like a fixer up.Full of memories of your dad .I know you lost him way too early...Best of luck with it...cva34

did it come from Holiday (something) in Victoria ..I bought a 16 polar kraft from them in the 70s


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Part timer- what are the seats mounted on? Unusual looking


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

18x50 gatortrax


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Work in progress. 16x52" mod v outboard jet tunnel poling skiff. Tunnel will be added soon and have lots of welding and rigging left. She should run in 3" and get up in next to nothing. Doing all the work my self.
> View attachment 617187
> View attachment 617188
> View attachment 617189
> ...


Lets see more pics of that thing!

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

After and Before


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

In action this past weekend


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Using that tire for ballast?


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Heres mine! 1760 Alweld Only had it for 6 months and no additions yet. But windshield and grabbar is on the list! Old mercury 90 will push it about 47 per gps.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Reloder28 said:


> Using that tire for ballast?


Most likely a spare for the trailer. If he left it on the trailer someone would probably walk off with it.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nice rigs. I use to have a 17' Tracker I loved that boat.


----------



## txpitdog (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes and yes on using the tire for ballast and to keep it from getting stolen.


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Honestly, the best thing for Jon boats is to keep it simple. The less you have to mess with the better. Also the lighter it is the faster it will go!!!! Here's my rig use it for duck hunting in the winter and fly fishing in the summer.


----------



## CatchinLimits (Jul 5, 2012)

18' Explorer w/ a Johnson 50. Just tuned it up got it purring like a kitten. Will run 30 mph but i can go a loooong way on 12gal at about 25 mph. Tough as hell and I've never seen another like it. LED flounder and bowfishing lights are up next.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Heres my 1248 polar kraft river boat. I grew up fishing out of this boat with my Dad and it was sitting in the pasture upside down for ten years since he passed away and I figured Id fix her up a little, rebuild my '75 15 hp johnrude and put a decent trailer under her. The first one is when i flipped her over for the first time in ten years.
> Its ok to be jealous! Haha
> View attachment 618794
> 
> ...


nice boat!! what application is that? my bing app doesn't have that?

KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## CatchinLimits (Jul 5, 2012)

That looks like the Navionics app and Bing is just for the shoreline overlay. $9.99 for the iPhone but its badass!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

1988 Duracraft with 105 jet


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

*Stick*

Sold this boat back in 06 and it was my 3rd and best Jon ever. It was well balance and hauled the mail...Put it together myself...really miss it too


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

2004 Weldcraft 1860 with a F115 Yamaha.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

